# Can't see new IDE disk issue.



## b2bf (Jun 23, 2010)

I've got a FreeBSD 8.0 server. There are two SATA disk connected using SoftRaid controller. Everything works fine!
I'd like to add an IDE disk in order to save backups. So I attached it to the system. BIOS recognized it successfully. But when I start sysinstall -- it shows only SATA disks. While IDE CD-ROM works fine.

What's wrong?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Why use sysinstall for the new drive?
If you have enough geom_(bsd,label,mbr).ko modules loaded you
can probably fdisk, bsdlabel (if ufs2) newfs (if ufs2) it then
mount it somewhere... 
Unless I am missing a part of the picture.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 24, 2010)

b2bf said:
			
		

> when I start sysinstall -- it shows only SATA disks.



What does [cmd=""]ls /dev/ | grep ^ad[/cmd] give?


----------



## b2bf (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry about disappearing -- had lots of work to do.

---
What does  ls /dev/ | grep ^ad give?
---


```
ad4
ad4s1
ad4s1a
ad4s1b
ad4s1d
ad4s1e
ad4s1f
ad6
ad6s1
```

---
Why use sysinstall for the new drive?
If you have enough geom_(bsd,label,mbr).ko modules loaded you
can probably fdisk, bsdlabel (if ufs2) newfs (if ufs2) it then
mount it somewhere...
Unless I am missing a part of the picture. 
---

How can I find if there are enough geom_(bsd,label,mbr).ko modules loaded?
As I understood, fdisk works with /dev/ad4, /dev/ad6, and so on. I can't see my HDD in /dev.
The same with bsdlabel.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2010)

*Be prepared*



			
				b2bf said:
			
		

> How can I find if there are enough geom_(bsd,label,mbr).ko modules loaded?
> As I understood, fdisk works with /dev/ad4, /dev/ad6, and so on. I can't see my HDD in /dev.
> The same with bsdlabel.



Yeah, you're stuffed until you can make it show up correctly.

Can you post your dmesg?  Also, are you running a custom kernel?

Oh, and does loading ataahci.ko ahci.ko (& siis.ko, perhaps) _at boot time_ change anything?  (note that if you use these your SATA drives might change to /dev/ada0 etc., so be careful & most importantly: DON'T PANIC)


----------



## b2bf (Jul 12, 2010)

BIOS says:

```
Primary master:   None
Primary slave:    ST340014A
Secondary master: Sony CD-ROM
Secondary slave:  None
```

Dmesg says:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz (2800.21-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf29  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
real memory  = 536870912 (512 MB)
avail memory = 502366208 (479 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <GBT    AWRDACPI>
ioapic0 <Version 1.4> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <GBT AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 1f6f0000 (3) failed
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x480-0x48f,0x1000-0x107f,0x1080-0x10ff,0x1400-0x147f on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <SiS 651 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x907f mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff,0xed000000-0xed01ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <SiS 962/963 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf000-0xf00f at device 2.5 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <SiI 3114 SATA150 controller> port 0xac00-0xac07,0xb000-0xb003,0xb400-0xb407,0xb800-0xb803,0xbc00-0xbc0f mem 0xed104000-0xed1043ff irq 18 at device 11.0 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xed105000-0xed1050ff irq 19 at device 13.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:80:48:24:4b:be
rl0: [ITHREAD]
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcbfff,0xcc000-0xd0fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2800205628 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
acd0: DMA limited to UDMA33, controller found non-ATA66 cable
acd0: CDROM <SONY CD-ROM CDU5261/C200SNS> at ata1-master UDMA33
ad4: 476940MB <Seagate ST3500418AS CC35> at ata2-master SATA150
ad6: 476940MB <Seagate ST3500418AS CC35> at ata3-master SATA150
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
```

- Also, are you running a custom kernel?
- Don't think so. I've installed my FreeBSD from CD with downloaded official image.

- Oh, and does loading ataahci.ko ahci.ko (& siis.ko, perhaps) at boot time change anything? (note that if you use these your SATA drives might change to /dev/ada0  etc., so be careful & most importantly: DON'T PANIC)
- How can I find it? (I'm very new to FreeBSD)


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2010)

It looks like it's not finding one of your [p]ata controllers at all.  Have you tried any bios jiggery-pokey?

Insofar as the ataahci _et al_ are concerned, reboot, hit the spacebar to enter the loader prompt at the boot menu, and issue

```
load ahci
load ataahci
load siis
```
(you might be able to glob these together as "load ahci ataahci siis", I don't know)
or add the lines

```
ataahci_load="YES"
ahci_load="YES"
siis_load="YES"
```
(yours is probably the siis(4) based on your dmesg)
to your /boot/loader.conf and reboot.  

[red]Nota Bene![/red] that if it works your disks may move from /dev/ad4 & /dev/ad6 to /dev/ada0 & /dev/ada1.  This will cause a boot error, which you can forestall or correct by editing your fstab in single user mode (or more easily by glabel(8)ling or tunefs(8) -L your partitions so that the mount points don't change under you).

If you really get stuck after adding those, hit "escape to a loader prompt" at the boot menu, type "unload" and then "load kernel" & you should be able to boot safely.


----------



## b2bf (Jul 15, 2010)

Nothing helped me. Unless I switched my HDD to Primary Master. Next boot it gave me:
`ls /dev/ | grep ^ad`

```
ad0
ad0s1
ad0s10
ad0s11
ad0s12
ad0s2
ad0s5
ad0s6
ad0s7
ad0s8
ad0s9
ad4
ad4s1
ad4s1a
ad4s1b
ad4s1d
ad4s1e
ad4s1f
ad6
ad6s1
```

It is strange but it is true...
Thanks for help. I learned several new things for me.

If you have any ideas why it worked, you are welcomed. It is still interesting for me.


----------



## kpa (Jul 15, 2010)

Some IDE controllers flip out if you have a primary slave connected but no primary master.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 18, 2010)

kpa said:
			
		

> Some IDE controllers flip out if you have a primary slave connected but no primary master.



I've long since thrown all that old garbage out, but I had an old 20G seagate something-or-other (ATA-66 interface, I'm pretty sure) that wouldn't work unless jumpered as master.  That old IDE/ATA stuff could be pretty cruddy.


----------



## ITPhoenix (Feb 12, 2011)

*New IDE Drive Recognized by BIOS but not OS*

Had the same problem with 8.1....

Drive is on Pri controller by itself with single ended cable.  Jumper was set to Master since it was the only drive there, and worked fine with Windows XP.

Moving the jumper to Cable Select (CS) solved it.

I had a similar issue with an old IBM Intellistation.  The Optical drive was the Master and the HDD was the slave, with both jumpers set properly.  But the machine would not work at all unless the jumpers were reversed!!  This information was nowhere to be found at the IBM site or anywhere on the net.


----------

